# Beweiskraft v P2P Monitoring: Drucker als Raubkopierer



## TSCoreNinja (6 Juni 2008)

Interessante wissenschaftliche Studie zur Beweiskraft des aktuellen Monitoring von P2P Netzen.

NYTimes Bericht: The Inexact Science Behind DMCA Takedown Notices - Bits - Technology - New York Times Blog
Originalwebseite der Forscher: Tracking the Trackers



> In two separate studies in August of 2007 and May of this year, the researchers set out to examine who was participating in BitTorrent file-sharing networks and what they were sharing. The researchers introduced software agents into these networks to monitor their traffic. *Even though those software agents did not download any files, the researchers say they received over 400 take-down requests accusing them of participating in the downloads.
> 
> The researchers concluded that enforcement agencies are looking only at I.P. addresses of participants on these peer-to-peer networks, and not what files are actually downloaded or uploaded*—a more resource-intensive process that would nevertheless yield more conclusive information.
> 
> ...


----------

